# Copper Naphthenate Questions



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

When I did it I cut it with mineral oil. 

My pallets treated with Coper nap worked for a couple years, they look better than my un treated but now they are looking a bit rough.

for the most bang for your buck, I have found dipping equipment in paraffin/resin works the best long term


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

westernbeekeeper said:


> So I am considering using cu-nap for hive preservative, but I have quite a few questions. I have a source where I can get a 5-gallon pail (8%) delivered to my door for $210. Questions:
> 
> - As I understand it, you dilute it to 2%-3%. With what? Water? diesel? paint thinner? something else?
> 
> ...


Cut with thinner or some solvent. We used to buy the thinner cans buy the pallet load. Its over 10 bucks a gallon now.  I remember paying about 2 bucks back about the time you where conceived... 

2% is a good copper % to thin to. 

Quick dipping them will not do a lot of good. Better than nothing but hardly. When we used to do boxes I soaked them ( tricks involved) for at least 72 hours. Way better penetration. The quantity you are able to do varies by wood lot. 

We painted inside and out as the label on the copper says keep off food products. 

Its a lot of work and money to do all this. My current boxlosophy on this subject is that we soak all the cleats but skip on the boxes. Soaked cleats get 2x painted and poly'd at any water entrance points. Water is not so bad on well painted boxes. The problem I have seen is that rot issues always happen where the soak in or the puddling is the worst. At cleat junctions or box end cuts...


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Honey-4-All said:


> My current boxlosophy on this subject is ......


Now THAT was funny!!


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Works great especially if u dip the pallets every few years. Really prolongs the life of them. I buy mine at a place 20 miles west of me its cheaper than $210 i could drop it off next time headin 2 laramie


----------



## NE Beekeeper (Dec 4, 2012)

westernbeekeeper,

I think you will like the Cu-nap. Check out Copper Care Wood Preservatives in Humphrey, Ne. They are great guys and I have known them for years. Shipping will get you, I was able to pick mine up. Are there any electrical utility/pole companies near you? I'll bet a friendly trade might net you some Cu-nap cheaper. They buy the stuff by the barrel. 

I thinned the Cu-nap with diesel fuel. Regular pump diesel fuel will cost less than mineral spirits. Save your mineral spirits for painting something nice. I mix in a bit of used engine oil to make the mix a little heavier. A total concentration of 2% - 3% will work well.

I paint my boxes. I treat my lids and pallets. I just mopped the mixture on. It penetrates really well and soaks in. I try to avoid getting it on the inside surfaces of the hive lids. I try to treat everything on a pretty warm day and let it sit out for a few weeks before I put it into service. It will smell quite strong for some time.

I think you will notice a difference on how well the wood weathers. Just a friendly heads-up, Advantec does not fair so well with diesel fuel. It does not destroy it, but it will delaminate some of the chip. Those lids have since been sanded and repainted.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Thanks, NE Beek. So I could get away with just treating my bottom boards/pallets an not painting?


----------



## NE Beekeeper (Dec 4, 2012)

westernbeekeeper said:


> Thanks, NE Beek. So I could get away with just treating my bottom boards/pallets an not painting?


That's my take on the matter. 

My intent with Cu-nap is to prolong the life of the wood in high moisture environments. Also I wanted to stop mold growth in wood that was in contact with the soil. In my portion of the state we have the very destructive season of mud. Painting wood in contact with the soil will help, but it will still rot underneath the paint. Consequently, I do not paint my pallets. The absorption of the Cu-nap deeper into the wood along with an oil based carrier really helps preserve the wood. I think in your drier climate you will have exceptional results, especially if you could dip them like stated above and give your wooden ware a good soaking time.


----------

